# Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000



## netheral (22. Mai 2009)

*Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Hallo an alle,

tja wie das so ist... Kaum die Instabilität meines PCs wieder gefixt und alles in Butter, da kommt das nächste Problem um die Ecke.

Bessergesagt habe ich das Problem jetzt seit 4 Tagen.

Und zwar handelt es sich um extreme Ping- und Bandbreitenschwankungen bei T-Dsl 16000.

Früher hatte ich immer einen Ping von ca. 15 - 18, egal wo hin in Deutschland und konnte ca. 14,5k von den eigentlichen 16k wirklich nutzen. Seit 4 Tagen ist das anders. Der Ping wankt zwischen 20 und 250 hin und her und teilweise erreiche ich nur 300 kbit/s, wo früher 1450 ständig verfügbar waren.

Das Problem ist an allen PCs im Netzwerk. 
Meiner ist auch gerade frisch neu aufgesetzt, was bedeutet, dass es eigentlich nicht an Windows liegen kann.

Wenn ich die Hotline wähle kriege ich sicherlich - wie immer gewesen - nur eine pampige 08/15 Antwort... Also versuche ichs erstmal hier. Jemand das selbe Problem derzeit?

mfg
netheral


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Starten mal den Router neu, damit der sich aktuelle Geschwindigkeitsdaten zieht.
Den Router neu Aufsetzen sollte nix bringen. 

Ansonsten würde ich wirklich mal dort anrufen, letzendlich können nur die Leute von der Telekom dir bei einem Problem mit der Leitung helfen.


----------



## netheral (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Den Router habe ich schon neu gestartet. Werde wohl bis Montag warten und der Telekom dann mal ein wenig Dampf unterm Allerwertesten machen.

Hier das Speedtest Ergebnis. Ich habe einen Bekannten gebeten, den Test auch mit seinem 16000er zu machen, um die Realitätsnähe zu sehen. Er hat überall grünes Licht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist schon ein paar Tage so. 

Hier noch ein Tracert auf pcghx.de



Routenverfolgung zu pcghx.de [212.123.106.150]  ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1] 
  2    57 ms    61 ms    63 ms  217.0.118.143 
  3    48 ms    53 ms    63 ms  87.186.247.38 
  4    63 ms    69 ms    71 ms  217.239.40.193 
  5    40 ms    46 ms    46 ms  tenge2-2.cr3.fra3.content-core.net [193.159.227.138] 
  6    58 ms    56 ms    55 ms  Tenge1-1-57.cr2.NBG1.content-core.net [212.123.123.194] 
  7    50 ms    51 ms    52 ms  p2-92.rtr1.colo1.NBG1.content-colo.net [212.123.123.242] 
  8    45 ms    43 ms    43 ms  pcghx.de [212.123.106.150] 
Ablaufverfolgung beendet.


Btw: Was mir Sorgen bez. der Hotline macht: Für die ist ein Ping von mind. 70 normal und außerdem wird die Bandbreite von T-Online nicht garantiert. D.h. ich habe für die sicherlich nichtmal ein Problem.


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Für 16k ist das wirklich ziemlich wenig, vor allem wenn es vorher ging. ich denke, der Support wird dir da helfen können. Ich habe den Telekom-Support eigentlich keine schlechten Erfahrungen am Telefon gemacht, nur zum Umschalten von irgendwelchen Anschlüssen haben sie immer Wochen gebraucht :o.

Allerdings ist ein Vergleich mit einem Bekannten nicht gerade aussagekräftig, da ihr an völlig anderen Leitungen sitzt.


----------



## netheral (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Naja, mit dem Vergleich gings mir um die Server des Speedtests. Aber da er gerade jetzt die Geschichte wieder ausgeführt hat und runde 15.2k down hat sowie einen 10er Ping auf dieses Forum, kann ich schonmal ausschließen, dass einfach der Speedtest zu stark ausgelastet ist.

Kann es mit dem Ausbau von VDSL zusammenhängen? Ich komme aus dem Raum Münster und gerade da wurde es afaik erst kürzlich in Betrieb genommen. Vielleicht basteln die schon an den nächsten Knotenpunkten und dadurch fehlt mir irgendwie Bandbreite.

Ich bin leider kein Fachmann in der Hinsicht, aber die 1 ms zum Router hatte ich immer. Direkt nach dem Router habe ich den Pinganstieg. Wäre doch quasi direkt die 1. Station nach meinem Anschluss.

Naja, machen kann ich wohl garnix. Werde Montag mal bei der Hotline anrufen und mich nicht so schnell abspeisen lassen. Vielleicht kann ja ein Port Reset die Geschichte verbessern. Aber den habe ich bei der Telekom noch nie bekommen. :E

Wenigstens kann ich das Argument anbringen, dass vorher weitaus schnellere Pingzeiten und eine viel größere Bandbreite vorhanden waren.

Was vielleicht noch wichtig ist: Gestern abend habe ich mit meinem CS Clan einen Funwar gespielt und gemerkt, dass ich eine zwischen 30 und 120 ms schwankende Latenz hatte. Zuerst dachte ich: 'Das liegt sicher am Server.'
Ein Ping auf die Server-IP stellte dann fest, dass die Serverleistung nichts damit zu tun hatte. Auf einmal mitten in dem War lief die Mühle wieder mit ner 18 - 20er Latenz, was bei nem Ping von 15 und einem normalen Server standard ist.
Derweil habe ich Windows neu installiert, um mein Nfts.sys Problem zu fixen, von dem ich ursprünglich dachte, es hätte was mit meinem Leichten CPU OC zu tun. Aber jetzt habe ich das Problem immernoch.
Vor ein paar Tagen war der Pinganstieg eher zwischendurch für 10 - 15 Minuten. Scheint sich zunehmends zu verschlimmern.
Wenn sich die Sache nicht bald bessert, kann ich CS 1.6 und andere Spiele der Art wohl bald knicken.


----------



## netheral (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Na super... Jetzt habe ich mal bis gestern Abend die Veränderungen beobachtet.
Gegen 23 Uhr bewegten sich meine Down- und Uploadraten wieder im grünen Bereich (15k down, 1k up) und der Ping betrug ca. 15 - 18. Alles wie es sein soll.

Heute Morgen gegen 8 Uhr ebenfalls.

Jetzt ist alles wieder bei ca. 5 - 7k down, 400 up, Ping ca. 100.

Scheint so als würde einfach die DSL Verbindung in der Region überlastet sein. Das heißt für mich, dass es wohl keine Hilfe bei dem Problem geben wird, ergo ich das Online Gaming knicken kann.
Ich habe mich zu dem Problem nochmal im T-Online Forum umgeschaut. Da wird es von den Technikern nichtmal ernst genommen, wenn der Kunde einen Downstream von 300 statt 16.000 hat. Auch Pingzeiten von bis zu 500 ms gelten wohl als normal. Statt Hilfe anzubieten, wird darauf gepocht, dass der Kunde selber irgendwo an seinem PC den Fehler hat.
Bis am Ende klar wurde, dass bei besagtem Kunden die Leitung total asynchron lief... Und das wurde auch nur geklärt, weil ein Techniker ein neues Produkt installiert hat...

Kann ja heiter werden. 

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## msix38 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Probiere mal bitte den aus und sag dann das Ergebnis.

Speedtest


----------



## netheral (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Ping: 103 ms...
Download: 5389 kbit/s
Upload: 576 kbit/s

Nichtmal DSL 6.000. 

Und das immer zwischen 12 und 22 Uhr. *würg*
Das kann doch nicht normal sein. 
Mir gehts auch nichtmal primär um die Bandbreite sondern um den Ping. Wenn der zwischen 50 und 200 hin- und hergondelt, kann man einfach nicht mehr im Internet spielen. Und da das eines meiner Hobbys ist, auch wenn alles andere als professionell, nervt es total, wenn ausgerechnet das nichtmal mit 16.000 möglich ist.

Bis vor 5 Tagen hatte ich diese megamäßigen "Verlahmarschigungen" in der Leitung nie. Da lief alles super. 

Montag werde ich dann wirklich mal bei der Hotline anrufen, auch wenn ich das Ergebnis jetzt schon kenne.


----------



## msix38 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Download Speed: 15124 kbps (1890.5 KB/sek Übertragungsrate)
Upload Speed: 931 kbps (116.4 KB/sek Übertragungsrate)
Ping: 44 Millisekunden

btw: Du solltest wirklich mal Deinen DSL Anbieter kontaktieren.


----------



## Masterwana (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Bei welchen Anbieter bist du?
Ich bin bei Telekom.
Bei uns hatte die ganze Straße Freitag kein Internet!!! Heute Morgen (ca. 02.15Uhr) Hatte ich auch kurzzeitig kein Internet.

Da auch grade Keine Erdarbeiten in der Nähe statt finden vermute ich mal das die Telekom irgendwas an ihren Servern oder Knoten Punkten macht.

Werde morgen nnach der Arbeit mal in nem T-Punkt vorbeischauen und Fragen was da Los war.


----------



## netheral (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Ich bin auch (glücklicher?) T-Online Kunde.

Hmm, du kommst aus Lippe, das ist garnicht sooo weit weg von hier, vllt. Luftlinie 50 - 60 km. Kann ja vielleicht sein, dass wir beide an dem selben Problem knabbern.

Wie ich das Forum bei T-Online so verstehe, sind selbst ISDN-Bandbreiten kein "Grund" für die Liebe T-Com, da was zu machen...

Heute ists richtig übel. Btw: Ping ca. 400. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raeven (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*

Hat die Telekomig den dein  FastPath korrekterweise aktiviert? Neu nur noch bei DSL 16000 oder Altkundenbestand. Vielleicht haben die bei der Telekom beim Umstellen an der Kopfstation Mist gebaut.Kann Passieren wenn neu Anschlüsse geschaltet werden. Nachfragen.


----------



## msix38 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Bei welchen Anbieter bist du?



Alice (*schleichwerbung*)

Nach Optimierung der DSL Verbindung habe ich nochmal gemessen:

 Download: 15.275 kbps
Upload:  932 kbps 

Ping: *42* Millisekunden


----------



## netheral (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf einmal mörderische Pingschwankungen und Instabilität - DSL 16.000*



Raeven schrieb:


> Hat die Telekomig den dein  FastPath korrekterweise aktiviert?


Hab 16.000 schon fast 2 Jahre. Bisher war alles perfekt. Der Fehler ist erst seit mitte letzter Woche da. Verbindung wird nur Nachts besser, was wohl bedeutet, dass hier nicht genug Bandbreite ist. Vielleicht, weil in Münster derzeit VDSL geschaltet wird. Da reicht die Bandbreite für son unbedeutendes, kleines Scheißkaff wie das in dem ich wohne nicht mehr.

Jemand aus meinem Kaff hat auch schon angerufen. Wohlmöglich bleibt 16.000 hier nicht und alle bekommen ein Downgrade, natürlich ohne Tarifvergünstigungen. Ping wird wohl hoch bleiben.


----------

